# What Car (Model, Type) I should purchase?



## Hassli

Hi all ,

I am planning to buy a car thru bank financing and hope you can help me to find answers below inquiries 

1) Which car type/model I should go for? I am looking for a car that has a good resale value, good looking, fuel efficiency, low maintenance etc
2) Which bank has the lowest interest rate? Or can someone recommended a bank for car financing? 
3) Is there best month to purchase a car? (Just wondering if there is:confused2
4) What are the things I should know / should ask the sellers when I am buying a car? 
5) Can someone comment on this "Toyota Special Offers: Toyota Special Choices"
(The offer state that there is No downpayment, pay less per month, guranteed future trade in value, drive a new toyota every two years)

I welcome any advices in purchasing a car 

thanks


----------



## rsinner

Wow ! so you want someone to do the research for you ?  
1 - Go for a Japanese or Korean car given your requirements in (1). depends on your budget as well. Personally, in terms of best value for money and resale I would go for Nissan (or Hyundai, but IMHO Nissan may have a slightly better resale value)
2 - I think all have the same interest rate but local banks are slightly easier to deal with than the likes of HSBC in terms of doc requirements. Also, depends on whether the dealership you buy the car from has a tie up with someone or which bank your salary account is in (helps)
3 - Ramadan. Also, towards the end of the month when people are trying to meet their sales targets
4 - I thought you were buying a new car. Search the forum for questions to be asked on used cars
5 - Every dealership has offers. Go talk to the dealerships personally

I am sorry, but I think you are not making an effort to do any research yourself. also check on drivearabia.com or Gulf news supplement Wheels for prices


----------



## Hassli

rsinner said:


> Wow ! so you want someone to do the research for you ?
> 1 - Go for a Japanese or Korean car given your requirements in (1). depends on your budget as well. Personally, in terms of best value for money and resale I would go for Nissan (or Hyundai, but IMHO Nissan may have a slightly better resale value)
> 2 - I think all have the same interest rate but local banks are slightly easier to deal with than the likes of HSBC in terms of doc requirements. Also, depends on whether the dealership you buy the car from has a tie up with someone or which bank your salary account is in (helps)
> 3 - Ramadan. Also, towards the end of the month when people are trying to meet their sales targets
> 4 - I thought you were buying a new car. Search the forum for questions to be asked on used cars
> 5 - Every dealership has offers. Go talk to the dealerships personally
> 
> I am sorry, but I think you are not making an effort to do any research yourself. also check on drivearabia.com or Gulf news supplement Wheels for prices



He he he he.... :tongue1: You Got Me 
I am a new driver. (6Months old license and Never drive a car back home.. only here in UAE...)

I am also doing my homework and will compare it to the answers of knowledgeable people here in this forum... 

Thanks for this info.... Cheers!!!!


----------



## Hassli

rsinner said:


> Wow ! so you want someone to do the research for you ?
> 4 - I thought you were buying a new car. Search the forum for questions to be asked on used cars


I am looking for a new car... But my question is vague... hmmmm... i will rephrase it later


----------



## pamela0810

I must say Rsinner is incredibly patient while answering questions. Seriously, it seems like you want someone to do all the work for you and all you want to do is drive home with a shiny new car....typical Dubai 



Hassli said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I am planning to buy a car thru bank financing and hope you can help me to find answers below inquiries
> 
> 1) Which car type/model I should go for? I am looking for a car that has a good resale value, good looking, fuel efficiency, low maintenance etc - Ford Focus.
> 2) Which bank has the lowest interest rate? Or can someone recommended a bank for car financing? - Do your homework
> 3) Is there best month to purchase a car? (Just wondering if there is:confused2 - Towards the end of the year when the dealers are trying to get rid of their current year's stock and prepare for the new arrivals.
> 4) What are the things I should know / should ask the sellers when I am buying a car? - No comment
> 5) Can someone comment on this "Toyota Special Offers: Toyota Special Choices"
> (The offer state that there is No downpayment, pay less per month, guranteed future trade in value, drive a new toyota every two years) - Go for a Toyota then! Did you even try looking at other cars?
> 
> I welcome any advices in purchasing a car
> 
> thanks


----------



## indoMLA

Hassli said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I am planning to buy a car thru bank financing and hope you can help me to find answers below inquiries
> 
> 1) Which car type/model I should go for? I am looking for a car that has a good resale value, good looking, fuel efficiency, low maintenance etc
> 2) Which bank has the lowest interest rate? Or can someone recommended a bank for car financing?
> 3) Is there best month to purchase a car? (Just wondering if there is:confused2
> 4) What are the things I should know / should ask the sellers when I am buying a car?
> 5) Can someone comment on this "Toyota Special Offers: Toyota Special Choices"
> (The offer state that there is No downpayment, pay less per month, guranteed future trade in value, drive a new toyota every two years)
> 
> I welcome any advices in purchasing a car
> 
> thanks


1. Your questions is vague. What do you plan on doing with the car? Just for you, do you have a family, etc. What you plan to do with the car and how you plan to use it will dictate what kind of car you should get. Are you looking for sub-compact, compact, mid-size, full-size?
2. You will have to check the banks yourself. If you are buying new, then go with the local banks; if used, then go with the outsider banks.
3. For Used, no. For new, then June/July/August (as I am told) right before and during Ramadan.
4. Sounds like you are going used. If so, then have the vehicle checked out by the dealer or outside mechanic you trust. Make sure all the records are with the car, and check for an signs that the car has been in an accident. There is a huge checklist for used cars, do a search on google and you will find it.
5. Not all cars are being offered in that deal. Just the bottom and top-end for the line. Check the dealership and let us know. I am going to check on this and see if I can get me a Land Cruiser.

Good Luck....


----------



## Bigjimbo

Get an FJ cruiser. The choices deal is basically a lease purchase agreement. Google it as I am pushed for time this morning. Not a bad option for a lot of people in Dubai.


----------



## Tropicana

rsinner said:


> Wow ! so you want someone to do the research for you ?
> 1 - Go for a Japanese or Korean car given your requirements in (1). depends on your budget as well. Personally, in terms of best value for money and resale I would go for Nissan (or Hyundai, but IMHO Nissan may have a slightly better resale value)




Resale value is overrated.

And nothing annoys me more than people buying a white Yaris and claiming they liked the gray or blue color but bought the white one as it will have 500 dhs more resale value


to the OP, 
let us know what is the maximum you can pay per month and what size car youa re looking for; compact or small SUV or 

As for best month to buy cars; traditionally Ramadan and the later months (Sept-Nov) are better. This is because models are often phased out for newer models.

February to May is generally a slow time, + many well off people use bonus money to buy cars during this time, so you may not get much discounts.

A good way to get discounts it to have free service + insurance.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Tropicana said:


> Resale value is overrated.
> 
> And nothing annoys me more than people buying a white Yaris and claiming they liked the gray or blue color but bought the white one as it will have 500 dhs more resale value
> 
> 
> to the OP,
> let us know what is the maximum you can pay per month and what size car youa re looking for; compact or small SUV or
> 
> As for best month to buy cars; traditionally Ramadan and the later months (Sept-Nov) are better. This is because models are often phased out for newer models.
> 
> February to May is generally a slow time, + many well off people use bonus money to buy cars during this time, so you may not get much discounts.
> 
> A good way to get discounts it to have free service + insurance.


Given that far and away the most expensive part of owning a car is depreciation, I think it is ridiculous to say resale is over rated


----------



## Hassli

indoMLA said:


> 1. Your questions is vague. What do you plan on doing with the car? Just for you, do you have a family, etc. What you plan to do with the car and how you plan to use it will dictate what kind of car you should get. Are you looking for sub-compact, compact, mid-size, full-size?
> 2. You will have to check the banks yourself. If you are buying new, then go with the local banks; if used, then go with the outsider banks.
> 3. For Used, no. For new, then June/July/August (as I am told) right before and during Ramadan.
> 4. Sounds like you are going used. If so, then have the vehicle checked out by the dealer or outside mechanic you trust. Make sure all the records are with the car, and check for an signs that the car has been in an accident. There is a huge checklist for used cars, do a search on google and you will find it.
> 5. Not all cars are being offered in that deal. Just the bottom and top-end for the line. Check the dealership and let us know. I am going to check on this and see if I can get me a Land Cruiser.
> 
> Good Luck....



1) I will use the car for mainly for field visit (office related-emirates to emirates) and for weekend road trip with my husband..  We are now looking for either Nissan Tiida, KIA Picanto or Toyota Yaris...*any comment on this cars?* I still need to browse the drivearabia.com for other cars (informative website re cars)
2) We have NBD, HSBC and DIB account. We will go either NBD/DIB for this purpose. 
3) We innitially plan for this coming May...hmmm but maybe I will wait for june 
4) i see.. but i will skip this as we are looking for new
5) I send a request for quotes for the cars we select, let see if they will inquire soon. And we plan to visit toyota showroom this week for a start.


Thanks a Lot for your informative replies


----------



## Hassli

pamela0810 said:


> I must say Rsinner is incredibly patient while answering questions. Seriously, it seems like you want someone to do all the work for you and all you want to do is drive home with a shiny new car....typical Dubai


typical Dubai... for my 4 years of my stay here in UAE,,, 
Oh my, did i already adopt this attitude...tsk tsk tsk   

Thanks Rsinner, IndoMLA, Pamela0810, Bigjimbo and Tropicana


----------



## Hassli

Tropicana said:


> Resale value is overrated.
> 
> And nothing annoys me more than people buying a white Yaris and claiming they liked the gray or blue color but bought the white one as it will have 500 dhs more resale value
> 
> 
> to the OP,
> let us know what is the maximum you can pay per month and what size car youa re looking for; compact or small SUV or
> 
> As for best month to buy cars; traditionally Ramadan and the later months (Sept-Nov) are better. This is because models are often phased out for newer models.
> 
> February to May is generally a slow time, + many well off people use bonus money to buy cars during this time, so you may not get much discounts.
> 
> A good way to get discounts it to have free service + insurance.


I like mettalic gray or maroon for a color..but friends told me that white is a color perfect for the weather of dubai...so there is another benefit for choosing white color..good info..

we plan to pay it off in 2-3 years loan for amount ranging from 2K-4K (we plan to pay it in a higher amortization and in a shorter period...)

Ramadan will start August 1 (tentative) hmmm... 

I love discounts and free services plus insurance..


----------



## Tropicana

Hassli said:


> I like mettalic gray or maroon for a color..but friends told me that white is a color perfect for the weather of dubai...so there is another benefit for choosing white color..good info..
> 
> :


What a coincidence, i am choosing between metallic gray and maroon my my new car that i am going to book this week !

Just because friends tell you white is good doesnt mean ou have to follow them. 

In July, your white car will be really hot, your maroon will be 5-7 degrees hotter. Its up to you to decide whats more important. 

If you can afford uptil 4k a month you can get really good cars here.


----------



## Hassli

Tropicana said:


> What a coincidence, i am choosing between metallic gray and maroon my my new car that i am going to book this week !
> 
> Just because friends tell you white is good doesnt mean ou have to follow them.
> 
> In July, your white car will be really hot, your maroon will be 5-7 degrees hotter. Its up to you to decide whats more important.
> 
> If you can afford uptil 4k a month you can get really good cars here.


true, i dont think to follow them  but I will go for the color which is the coolest .. 
And loan period is 1-2 years instead of 2-3years...  
Now, i narrow my choices for a car value between 48K to 72K...

i love this forum...very helpful

thanks


----------



## pamela0810

Hassli said:


> true, i dont think to follow them  but I will go for the color which is the coolest ..
> And loan period is 1-2 years instead of 2-3years...
> Now, i narrow my choices for a car value between 48K to 72K...
> 
> i love this forum...very helpful
> 
> thanks


With that budget, you are limited to very few choices if you are looking for a new car.


----------



## rsinner

Tiida, Yaris are not much of a car.
If I had a budget of 72K (without interest), I would go for a Nissan Optima. If you are willing to spend up to 80K, you can probably get the highest end one. I liked the Optima when I was car hunting last year, but settled for a Honda Accord (that too a 2nd hand one - I thought I was going to leave the country soon - don't we all)


----------



## Hassli

rsinner said:


> Tiida, Yaris are not much of a car.
> If I had a budget of 72K (without interest), I would go for a Nissan Optima. If you are willing to spend up to 80K, you can probably get the highest end one. I liked the Optima when I was car hunting last year, but settled for a Honda Accord (that too a 2nd hand one - I thought I was going to leave the country soon - don't we all)


Hi, Rsinner...

I like that Nissan Altima (I believe this is the same with your optima? But it is 2.5Engine... can't have...

I have finished my research thru this drivearabia.com and come up with below list..all under 1.6 and prices are below 70K(so we can used this in other countries without paying too much tax such as egypt.. They say that 40% tax rate is applicable for 1.6L below otherwise 135% tax...needs to verify this one though)

Toyota Corolla 1.6
Honda Jazz 1.5
Mitsubishi Lancer Ex 1.5
Ford Fiesta 1.4
Toyota Yaris 1.5
Ford Focus 1.6
Peugut 207 1.6
Nissan Sunny 1.6
Kia Cerato 1.6
Scoda Fabia 1.6
Hyundai Elantra 1.6
Mitsubishi Lancer Ex 1.6
Mazda 3 1.6
Honda City 1.5

I wonder which is which among these choices...:confused2:


----------



## indoMLA

Hassli said:


> Hi, Rsinner...
> 
> I like that Nissan Altima (I believe this is the same with your optima? But it is 2.5Engine... can't have...
> 
> I have finished my research thru this drivearabia.com and come up with below list..all under 1.6 and prices are below 70K(so we can used this in other countries without paying too much tax such as egypt.. *They say that 40% tax rate is applicable for 1.6L below otherwise 135% tax...needs to verify this one though)*
> 
> Toyota Corolla 1.6
> Honda Jazz 1.5
> Mitsubishi Lancer Ex 1.5
> Ford Fiesta 1.4
> Toyota Yaris 1.5
> Ford Focus 1.6
> Peugut 207 1.6
> Nissan Sunny 1.6
> Kia Cerato 1.6
> Scoda Fabia 1.6
> Hyundai Elantra 1.6
> Mitsubishi Lancer Ex 1.6
> Mazda 3 1.6
> Honda City 1.5
> 
> I wonder which is which among these choices...:confused2:


Toyota Corolla all the way if you are picking from that list of cars.
I am not understanding what you mean by taxes.

How much is the Corolla? If you finance the full amount (70k) at 5% for 5 years, the payment will be AED1,321/month.


----------



## Hassli

indoMLA said:


> Toyota Corolla all the way if you are picking from that list of cars.
> I am not understanding what you mean by taxes.
> 
> How much is the Corolla? If you finance the full amount (70k) at 5% for 5 years, the payment will be AED1,321/month.


Ignore the tax question...i found the answer in the egypt forum 

corolla is also our top choice among the list 

See this link: NBD will give 4.5% for car loan and monthly is 1429.17 (given 70K, 5 years, 4.5%)

Emirates NBD Personal Banking


----------



## rsinner

I meant the Altima - oops
In that list I would go with the Corrolla as well. 

But what tax are you talking about ? Are you looking to export the car to Egypt ?
The final price is what is quoted/listed. There is no further cost apart from the 1st year insurance that you buy, and the vehicle registration fees (which is a few hundred dhs)


----------



## Hassli

rsinner said:


> I meant the Altima - oops
> In that list I would go with the Corrolla as well.
> 
> But what tax are you talking about ? Are you looking to export the car to Egypt ?
> The final price is what is quoted/listed. There is no further cost apart from the 1st year insurance that you buy, and the vehicle registration fees (which is a few hundred dhs)


Just dreaming to visit Egypt via car  but it is impossible cause i cannot passed saudi as they dont allow lady drivers


----------



## pamela0810

I think you might need a bigger car or a smaller dream!


----------



## indoMLA

Hassli said:


> Ignore the tax question...i found the answer in the egypt forum
> 
> corolla is also our top choice among the list
> 
> See this link: NBD will give 4.5% for car loan and monthly is 1429.17 (given 70K, 5 years, 4.5%)
> 
> Emirates NBD Personal Banking


Holy S#!t, Batman... they are ripping you off... If the the monthly payment is AED1,429.17 per month for 5 years, the real interest rate they are charging you is 8.29%. LINK

I think they have a profit guarantee measure in that contract/calculation. Try to go to HSBC or Standard Chartered the payment for 5 years at 4.5% should be AED1,305.01. Again, another way they take advantage of you. I thought charging excessive interest was against Islam. Good luck.


----------



## Hassli

indoMLA said:


> Holy S#!t, Batman... they are ripping you off... If the the monthly payment is AED1,429.17 per month for 5 years, the real interest rate they are charging you is 8.29%. LINK
> 
> I think they have a profit guarantee measure in that contract/calculation. Try to go to HSBC or Standard Chartered the payment for 5 years at 4.5% should be AED1,305.01. Again, another way they take advantage of you. I thought charging excessive interest was against Islam. Good luck.


thanks for this info... appreaciated


----------



## rsinner

indoMLA said:


> Holy S#!t, Batman... they are ripping you off... If the the monthly payment is AED1,429.17 per month for 5 years, the real interest rate they are charging you is 8.29%. LINK


I-told-you-so regarding the interest rate methodology.
For new cars, the usual interest rate is 3.99% though (not 4.5%) - so you can probably bargain


----------



## remaaz

Most of local banks take from 3.9%-4% fixed but there was a bank taking 1.99% fixed. honestly I don't remember they name maybe Sharjah Islamic Bank.

The problem with fixed interests is the period, try to do it in 2 years ( upto you & your budget).

You can try cars imported from Oman they cheaper a bit. 

JUST ENJOYING THE RAIN.


----------



## chrispine210

Hi,

I am from a financing institution who could help you on your problem about buying a car here in UAE. As of this time, are you still in need of a car because I am willing to help you find one and also handle your financing through a bank at a low interest rate and 100% approval. Just call me at 0528016007. thank you



Hassli said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I am planning to buy a car thru bank financing and hope you can help me to find answers below inquiries
> 
> 1) Which car type/model I should go for? I am looking for a car that has a good resale value, good looking, fuel efficiency, low maintenance etc
> 2) Which bank has the lowest interest rate? Or can someone recommended a bank for car financing?
> 3) Is there best month to purchase a car? (Just wondering if there is:confused2
> 4) What are the things I should know / should ask the sellers when I am buying a car?
> 5) Can someone comment on this "Toyota Special Offers: Toyota Special Choices"
> (The offer state that there is No downpayment, pay less per month, guranteed future trade in value, drive a new toyota every two years)
> 
> I welcome any advices in purchasing a car
> 
> thanks


----------



## is200mine

Tiida > Yaris > Kia (if you want to sell the car within a few days).


----------



## Hassli

Thanks for the replies. But I already had my car a year back  its Tiida.... Thanks


----------



## chrispine210

ok thats a nice choice, very good. Do you know anyone or any of your friends or colleagues who want to avail for a brand new/used cars under financing, pls refer me. again my mobile is 0528016007. thank you so much



is200mine said:


> Tiida > Yaris > Kia (if you want to sell the car within a few days).


----------



## Gavtek

chrispine210 are you a big fan of the actor Chris Pine or did your parents mis-spell Christine on your birth certificate?

Please let me know before a moderator deletes your spam post and bans you as it will eat me alive if I don't find out.


----------



## chrispine210

no my real name is christian pine, since birth, it was just coincidence that we have the same name of that hollywood actor, I am a guy. hehe. 




Gavtek said:


> chrispine210 are you a big fan of the actor Chris Pine or did your parents mis-spell Christine on your birth certificate?
> 
> Please let me know before a moderator deletes your spam post and bans you as it will eat me alive if I don't find out.


----------



## crt454

For sure go with TOYOTA!!! dependable, relaible,and a really strong AC syst and has the highest resell value!!


----------



## crt454

I drive a Lexus and there really more reliable then its counter part IE bmw,mercedes and is alot more luxury imo with lots of leg room.


----------



## ccr

8keyz said:


> ...I hear about 8keyz one among the leading...Try to contact them.


Let's see...

On your 1st post, your avatar says you are "8keyz", and you heard about "8keyz" and recommend them...


----------



## Dubai_NewKid

im selling my car for a good price....since im leaving the country....AUDI A4.
brilliant drive and very easy to maintain....pm me if your interested for more info on it.


----------



## michaeln-346

*Daily usage*

Hello 

Good day.

I am planning to buy a new car at dubai.

We are only 2, me and my wife and she is working.

So 4 members car I am planning too. And that should be our daily driving such as office and weekends day outing with wife and our children(s), but not yet having children .

We are at hatta and preferring to drive to dubai, and nearest places


I am little bit confused about the models.

Could anyone please help me get some ideas about this situation.

As I mentioned earlier, daily I am planning to go my job and weekends outing .

Mazda hatchback or sedan, volvo s60, Toyota fj cruiser or some other brands is better for my usage ?

Appreciate your help in advance 

Regards
Michaeln


----------



## rsinner

michaeln-346 said:


> Hello
> 
> Good day.
> 
> I am planning to buy a new car at dubai.
> 
> We are only 2, me and my wife and she is working.
> 
> So 4 members car I am planning too. And that should be our daily driving such as office and weekends day outing with wife and our children(s), but not yet having children .
> 
> We are at hatta and preferring to drive to dubai, and nearest places
> 
> 
> I am little bit confused about the models.
> 
> Could anyone please help me get some ideas about this situation.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, daily I am planning to go my job and weekends outing .
> 
> Mazda hatchback or sedan, volvo s60, Toyota fj cruiser or some other brands is better for my usage ?
> 
> Appreciate your help in advance
> 
> Regards
> Michaeln


For what you have described, you can literally buy any sedan or SUV.


----------

